# PC turns on when motherboard is touched!



## Tanveerpa (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,

My PC is MSI 790 chipset gaming mobo and AMD Phenom II X4 955 processor with 4GB RAM and Corsair VS450 PSU. I am facing a weird problem with my PC.  When I power it on, the APS leds on the board lit, cpu fan rotates but no display.  When I touch the edge of the board at a particular location, the system starts and functions normally till I shutdown or restart.  If I shutdown or restart the same problem repeats and I have to touch the board again to turn it on.  What is happened to my board?  Do I have to replace it?  Due this problem I have to keep the case open always.  

Suggest a solution at an earliest.  Thank you,


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2014)

You have to touch the motherboard? That is weird. But it appears like your motherboard might be dying. Just to be sure, borrow a PSU from a friend and check if the problem persists.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

seems like loose connection in mobo...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a similar problem. Turned out that the motherboard was dying.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Dec 5, 2014)

Any solution?  
If it dies, which mobo shall I buy?  I am considering AM3+ mobo.  I have ATI Radeon HD 6670.  So any board with 970 or 990 chipset would be good.  My budget is 5k.  Suggest me a good one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2014)

Tanveerpa said:


> Any solution?
> If it dies, which mobo shall I buy?  I am considering AM3+ mobo.  I have ATI Radeon HD 6670.  So any board with 970 or 990 chipset would be good.  My budget is 5k.  Suggest me a good one.


get AM3+ board at 3k (Gigabyte) and RAM at 2k (2GB DDR3 RAM)
I think u will have to extend a bit more


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 6, 2014)

> "PC _turns on_ when motherboard is touched!"


Sorry but I can't stop laughing 

- - - Updated - - -

On topic -  have you checked mobo headers which connects to front panel power switch?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 6, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Sorry but I can't stop laughing
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> On topic -  have you checked mobo headers which connects to front panel power switch?



turn on ? touch ..  now i get it


----------



## Tanveerpa (Dec 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> turn on ? touch ..  now i get it


Weird!  :-;  That's why I said that word.  


Ya I have checked the front panel headers.  They are fine.  I touch at the edge of the board near IDE HDD connector.   And when I connect an IDE hard disk (not SATA) initially it detects and everything will be fine, once I restart the system it wont detect the hard disk.  I have to enter the BIOS and get the hard disk detected ( I hope you understand what I do to get it detected).   

Is it the problem of the IDE connector / something is short at that connector?



> get AM3+ board at 3k (Gigabyte) and RAM at 2k (2GB DDR3 RAM)
> I think u will have to extend a bit more



I already have 4GB DDR3 RAM.  So now I need (if at all) only mobo.  So please suggest any AM3+ mobo of 970 or 990 chipset.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 9, 2014)

ASUS M5A97 R 2.0

GIGA 990FXa UD3/UD5

Pullout the IDE cable from the board and see what happens. If it still fails then pull out the POWER,RESET, HDD, connectors from mobo and reconnect it. If it still fails then remove 24 PIN connector and reconnect it. 
Actually you need to do a trial and error method. there is no other way.

Also that PSU of CORSAIR is not at all *SAFE* for ur config. Try buying a second hand SEASONIC 520w or *Corsair VX* 450w/550w if u r in budget constraint.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Sorry but I can't stop laughing
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> On topic -  have you checked mobo headers which connects to front panel power switch?





Nerevarine said:


> turn on ? touch ..  now i get it



oh you..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 6, 2015)

I though the thread was started by VICTOR VON DOOM a.k.a Dr.DOOM !!!


----------



## Tanveerpa (Feb 17, 2015)

While thinking of changing the motherboard, I came across a board Asrock 970 extreme 4, which one of my friend has.  Is the motherboard a good one?  He is ready to give it for discounted price.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2015)

Tanveerpa said:


> While thinking of changing the motherboard, I came across a board Asrock 970 extreme 4, which one of my friend has.  Is the motherboard a good one?  He is ready to give it for discounted price.



its a pretty solid mobo. all functions and no bling bling 

its a good mobo for SLI/xfire at budget. has good reviews.


----------

